
AI: EU Commission takes forward its work on ethics guidelines - Daviey
http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_IP-19-1893_en.htm
======
Daviey
A nice summary: [https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/8/18300149/eu-artificial-
int...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/8/18300149/eu-artificial-intelligence-
ai-ethical-guidelines-recommendations)

